
Android devices send data 10x more often to Google than iOS devices to Apple - preek
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/08/22/android-sends-data-google-10-times-ios-to-apple/
======
Roritharr
I deteste Apple. I have a few good reasons for that, that's why I'm stuck deep
in the Google Ecosystem.

But boy do I have become resentful of that aswell. It's at a point where I
would love to sink deeper into Microsofts fangs...

There's just no alternative for the productivity focused person than to submit
your soul to one of the big devils. I could spend time on going FOSS on my
whole digital life, but once I'm done with that I would have mostly become
someone that is "hard to deal with" for most people, the opposite someone in
my position wants to be.

I wonder where everything went so wrong.

~~~
balladeer
I recently wanted to share a grocery list/todo with my flatmates and I
realised only I use Reminders.app which I switched to after Wunderlist news
(though it's still kicking the last time I checked). Being on Mac everywhere
and on iPhone since last 1.5 yrs migration was butter smooth.

I realise that I have been trying to de-googlify my online presence but at the
same time I am completely inside Apple's walled garden and getting deeper
everyday.

> someone that is "hard to deal with" for most people

This is what that has kept me on WhatsApp. I don't like Signal at all and
Telegram is out of the question and no one else among I know is going to
switch to Matrix.org/Riot let alone XMPP/Jabber.

> could spend time on going FOSS on my whole digital life

I moved to mailbox.org for personal email. I noticed they have
[https://mailbox.org/en/your-office/](https://mailbox.org/en/your-office/)
too. So I guess I'll give it a try. You could try to find something similar.
Private, open, at the same time you don't have to get your hands dirty at the
lowest level.

------
touart
The paper is easy to read and more complete, maybe link to it directly?

[https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/DC...](https://digitalcontentnext.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/DCN-Google-Data-Collection-Paper.pdf)

HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17818347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17818347)

------
HillaryBriss
_... on an Android device, so-called "anonymous" advertising identifiers that
collect activity data on apps and third-party web page visits can get
associated with a user's real Google identity by the passing of device-level
identification information to Google servers._

IMHO this is even more disturbing than the sheer frequency of data
transmission.

But, I don't know if this is Google's intention or merely an inadvertent
result of disorganization in the teams that deploy the many backend services
operated by Google for android.

------
village-idiot
You pay Apple for services, so you’re the customer. You don’t actually pay
google for its services, so you’re the product.

It’s not really all that complex.

~~~
hd4
There's no real reason Apple wouldn't use your data if they thought they could
do so without getting caught. Anyway I thought this was all moot since Snowden
happened?

~~~
village-idiot
The “without getting caught” is a pretty big thing to hand wave through. For
apple, who is already making money hand over fist, this would be a
catastrophically stupid decision.

I’m not really interested in the “Snowden, ergo it’s all pointless” line of
reasoning.

------
remir
What's missing on Android is a solid and cohesive package of apps and services
that could compete against Google's own stuff. This is what /e/ are trying to
achieve.

------
Assossa
Apple must use better compression /s

